# Do not buy RCI resorts



## FlyKaesan (Apr 26, 2007)

Do you like RCI?  You be the judge.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know what has you so upset (I guess I could research your past posts, but I'm not that interested), but I must say that I have been a member of RCI for over 20 years and have made some fantastic exchanges to great locations including the UK, Europe and Hawaii (several times).

While RCI has changed over the years and not for the betterment of the timeshare owner . . . and they do some things that frustrate me . . . I would hardly consider swearing them off forever.


----------



## CatLovers (Apr 26, 2007)

Don't know if my sentiments are quite as strong as the OP, but I must admit that after being an RCI member for many, many years, for the first time, I am considering moving all my weeks to other independent exchange companies.  Over the years, I've found that even my very strong traders pull less and less, perhaps because those owners are taking their weeks to the other systems as well.  I too have had some fantastic vacations in great units in fabulous destinations, but for me personally, I am ready to try out the other options now.


----------



## geekette (Apr 26, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> RCI is trying to make money off you.


Of course!



> They make you deposit your week


No, they don't "make you" do anything - it's a choice to deposit.



> They don't care if you exchange or not


True



> II charges you fees but they don't run scams like RCI does.


interesting theory.

glad you know about the independents.  Happy Future Exchanging!


----------



## spatenfloot (Apr 26, 2007)

CatLovers said:


> Don't know if my sentiments are quite as strong as the OP, but I must admit that after being an RCI member for many, many years, for the first time, I am considering moving all my weeks to other independent exchange companies.  Over the years, I've found that even my very strong traders pull less and less, perhaps because those owners are taking their weeks to the other systems as well.



Exchanging benefits owners of weak traders or less desirable resorts the most.  The big selling point of RCI is being able to trade up.  With a fancy or prime time resort week, you can usually only trade down in quality or size.


----------



## Victoria (Apr 26, 2007)

I am sorry that you are so unhappy with RCI.  We have used them for over ten years and have had many wonderful exchanges.  We own two one bedroom units, and usually get a two bedroom in exchange.  The secret for me is to deposit early and then wait patiently for just the right offer to be presented.  I have never been made to feel that I should just accept the first offer that comes along.


----------



## markel (Apr 26, 2007)

Victoria said:


> I am sorry that you are so unhappy with RCI.  We have used them for over ten years and have had many wonderful exchanges.  We own two one bedroom units, and usually get a two bedroom in exchange.  The secret for me is to deposit early and then wait patiently for just the right offer to be presented.  I have never been made to feel that I should just accept the first offer that comes along.




Consider yourself lucky.  I've been made to feel this way just about every day for the past two weeks !!  

Mark


----------



## irish (Apr 26, 2007)

as i posted previously, IMO, the fix needed for RCI is to have REQUEST FIRST  feature. then they can't have your week, until they find EXACTLY  the week you want. of course, this assumes you OWN at a resort you want to stay at.

when i first purchased my marriott cypress harbor, i did join RCI. they called CONSTANTLY trying to get me to deposit my week. i told them 'WHEN YOU CAN GUARANTEE I WILL GET THE EXCHANGE I WANT, I WILL GIVE YOU MY WEEK."
RCI rep said somthing very nasty so when my 1 year membership ran out i never renewed. i now also own a week that only trades thru RCI. if i can't use my week, i rent it. i never re-upped with RCI and have no plans to do in the future.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Apr 26, 2007)

geekette said:


> No, they don't "make you" do anything - it's a choice to deposit.



They told me I need to deposit my week to see what I can trade with.  The only thing I see is Extra Vacation and Last Calls.

Yes they are making me to deposit in order to search.  II don't do that.....do they?  I have II also so I should know.


----------



## geekette (Apr 26, 2007)

Ah, yes, I stand corrected - if you wish to see the possible exchanges, then you must deposit a week.  Absolutely true.


----------



## barndweller (Apr 26, 2007)

The OP is obviously very frustrated with the reality of exchanging having fallen victim to what is the common belief of most owners. Whether it is misinformation from salespersons or an assumption on his part is really not the issue. RCI used to be the only game in town. That is no longer the case & every timeshare owner can make excellent exchanges if they would just do a little research. All exchange companies do not operate the same way. They all have strengths & weaknesses. Use this great new tool *THE INTERNET* and quit complaining. No one is forced to use only one exchange service. Take your business where it will best serve your needs.


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm also relatively happy as an RCI member for eleven years. Not always happy. Not always thrilled with their policies. But generally satisfied.

Sheila


----------



## philemer (Apr 26, 2007)

BTW, OP, the title of your post is incorrect. RCI doesn't own any resorts so, therefore, you can't buy one. Vote with your $$ and deposit your week with someone else--or use it.

Phil


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 27, 2007)

I have been an RCI member for 10 yrs and have been with II 8yrs. 
I own a prime summer Cape Cod week and get wonderful exchanges with RCI. No complaints. Trade power of what one owns in a high season is key.

Unlike II with RCI you can see great exchanges up to 2 yrs out. Not so with II where most of the good trades are 6-8 months out and I find this frustrating probably due to all those float weeks as mine are fixed.

However I much prefer II's online "search all destinations "and "search first" over RCI's online search anyday. It is a pain to use and keep flipping back and forth. 

I have talked to reps at both companies that were very good and noncaring.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Apr 27, 2007)

barndweller said:


> Use this great new tool *THE INTERNET* and quit complaining. No one is forced to use only one exchange service. Take your business where it will best serve your needs.




Hahaha...that is exactly why I am warning other new TS owners or those who is looking to buy.  I have started to use Internet and if you do want to continue to use Internet, DO NOT buy RCI resorts.  Of course RCI doesn't own but they want you to exchange with them.  Well, they are doing unfair business to hurt most of the TS owners, not helping them.  Yes, there are others who have great TP so they say..." I love my TS with RCI"  Good for you but what about others who paid the same price you paid and got cheated?  Yes, you say" who cares"  Well, I do.  I don't own RCI resorts but I wish those who belongs to RCI only.  I feel for them.  They do not have choice.  I have choice so of course I will go with II or other exchange companies.
If you want to use Internet, BUY II related resorts, NOT RCI related resorts.
Just my warning, not complaints.  If I was complaing, you are complaining that I am complaing so you should take your comments elsewhere.

Thank you!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 27, 2007)

I have been a member of RCI for 20+ years, since buying my first RTU TS in the early 80's.  I have made A LOT of wonderful exchanges through RCI, making vacationing to places that otherwise I could not have afforded.

RCI has changed over the years from 1983 and some of the changes in their business have come with some some adverse impact on their members . . . some that I personally have not liked.  Additionally, they have done some things (i.e., calling me to request that I space bank next year's weeks) which frustrate me and I wish they would stop.

All in all, for me, it is like anything else . . . you need to assess pros & cons and make an opinion based on your own outcome of the (+) and (-) for your situation.  For me the positives still far outweigh the negatives so all in all, RCI is still satisfactorily meeting my needs!

As for the comment about how many people here (and elsewhere on other internet forums) complaining about RCI being indicative of how crummy RCI is . . . that is simply a flawed argument.  The people who get angry and who dislike RCI are going to be more willing to speak up and with emotion are going to be far more assertive in their complaints towards RCI.  Those who are happy, are rarely motived to say "WOW - I just got a great exchange from RCI!!"   So naturally, you will find more posts and more passion about the negative than the position . . . that is only the nature of the beast of customer satisfaction.


----------



## Mel (Apr 27, 2007)

Did you actually read the above posts?

If you did, you would understand that RCI cannot prevent you form using other exchange companies.  The only restriction on an "RCI Only" resort is that you can't trade it through II, and to be honest II is just a corrupt as RCI.

The better resorts can be trader through many smaller exchange companies, and some of them also accept most other resorts as well.  Would you be interested in knowing that there are Top qulaity II resorts where you ability to trade are severly restricted?  Try DVC, where you don't actually belong to II - the club does, and you can only trade to resorts the club want you to trade to, a select group of hand-picked resort.  


You seem annoyed that people here don't agree with you - well, we don't.  RCI is not perfect, but they meet our needs.  Your issue is with the resorts, not the exchange company.  If anything, RCI has done its best to bouy up the value of some pretty worthless timeshare ownerships.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 27, 2007)

I usually stay away from responding to these types of postings but will make an exception (which I may regret later).  

To OP - I have been reading many of your posts but probably not all here, so I may have missed something.  Did you actually ever join RCI?  On another thread, it sounded as though you were looking to get a deal through someone to use RCI, but did not want to join them directly.  That thread was not too long ago.  Between that time and today have you actually joined RCI, and if so, have you actually tried to make some exchanges?  If not, then you do a disservice to Newbies without any real experience to back you up.  If you did join RCI, then please give us the specifics of what it was that makes you post rants like this.

I don't even belong to RCI so have no personal stake in this, but I do think that if someone posts in the Newbies section the advice should be based on personal experience, with the specifics of that experience.


----------



## Carl D (Apr 27, 2007)

Mel said:


> Would you be interested in knowing that there are Top qulaity II resorts where you ability to trade are severly restricted?  Try DVC, where you don't actually belong to II - the club does, and you can only trade to resorts the club want you to trade to, a select group of hand-picked resort.


Slightly off topic, but to be clear, that is a benefit for many people.
DVC weeds out the junk. They hand pick the top resorts in order to ensure a quality experience. It's impossible to trade into a dump.
Additional benefits include:
- Guaranteed trade power to get those resorts (of course availabilty and other resort competition come into play)
- No II membership fees
- Reduced trading fees
- Don't have to deal with II reps. Just call DVC Member Services.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Apr 27, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> I don't own RCI resorts



???

So why the upset?  RCI membership is yearly.  Unless you are with FF, which will depends on which resort you own and you will have no choice but indirectly pay to RCI, otherwise none is needed to joint RCI.

I fail to see you can make any claim with no experience to back up but just some frustration that you can not peek their inventory before you make any decision.

RCI has some public data about number of exchanges they made per year.

Jya-Ning


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Limiting the choices in II is a plus*



Carl D said:


> Slightly off topic, but to be clear, that is a benefit for many people.
> DVC weeds out the junk. They hand pick the top resorts in order to ensure a quality experience. It's impossible to trade into a dump.
> Additional benefits include:
> - Guaranteed trade power to get those resorts (of course availabilty and other resort competition come into play)
> ...



Carl - Twice in two weeks we agree!  DVC does do a service to the members by weeding out the II junk. And there is plenty of it to be harvested.  The meaningless motto - "The Quality Exchange Company" just isn't reflected in the inventory that most II members would see.  When DVC or Sunterra or Marriott chose to use a corporate membership and cherry pick the resorts they really are doing their members a big favor. When your view of II is limited to the best resorts and times and the cost is reduced to a fair amount of whatever system you are in points II can look pretty good. As an individual member stuck with a week for week trade II doesn't come close to the selection or quality of resorts RCI can offer. Not that RCI doesn't have those dogs too, they are an all-you-can eat exchange just like II so they can't turn them away, but the cream is there if you have a decent trade to offer.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 27, 2007)

FlyKaesan--I am surprised you are posting such negative comments with so little knowledge of the system.  You just bought Worldmark, correct?  Isn't that your first timeshare purchase?  Yet you already have strong opinions about RCI?  I don't even have those harsh opinions and we have been members of RCI for 21 years.  I don't understand your problem with them.  You are not at all specific.  I think you were rather rude to Barndweller as well.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Apr 27, 2007)

Glad you posted.  Thanks for reading some posts but I guess you haven't read all the recent ones.  I didn't have RCI so I have asked other RCI owner for Extra Vacation and Last call only reservation account.  Well, many people said No thanks.  Which I could understand why.  So I bought a timeshare.  Yeah, after reading I got one so I can sign up with RCI.  Paid my $349 dues and got an account after 2 weeks later.  I have also signed up with II.  They gave me 1 free year membership.  Maybe that is why I like II better.  No, that is not why.  *It's cuz they let me search without depositing first.*
Ok, no real experience you say?  why do you assume?  I have experience and that is why I am warning new people who haven't owned yet.  If you own and happy with it, then press the back button and ignore my posts.  Yes, this is my experience and my opinion.  
Experience:  I searched last call and found one in NJ.  I couldn't reserve it and web site told me to call.  I called the same day that appeared in Last Call and they told me they all rented out.  I know they didn't rented out since they putted in Extra Vacation.  They increased $200 and told me there is nothing in Last call.  Well, if I called since I couldn't reserve it through internet, they should give me as $179 but they said NO!
Ok.... I am glad I don't exchange with RCI.  Then I searched through and found Orlando Last Calls after a week later.  I tried to reserve it and same thing happened.  I found it at 9am and called at 2pm.  I couldn't reserve it through internet since it came out with, you shoud call their 1-800 number.  So I called and they said the same thing.  I saw 18+ resorts at 9am and at 2pm, they said there was none.  It all rented out.  I know that is lie since I see them all in Extra Vacation.  If they are lying like this, I am sure they lie more in their personal life.  Well, that is their life so I won't go there.

That is my experience.



tashamen said:


> I usually stay away from responding to these types of postings but will make an exception (which I may regret later).
> 
> To OP - I have been reading many of your posts but probably not all here, so I may have missed something.  Did you actually ever join RCI?  On another thread, it sounded as though you were looking to get a deal through someone to use RCI, but did not want to join them directly.  That thread was not too long ago.  Between that time and today have you actually joined RCI, and if so, have you actually tried to make some exchanges?  If not, then you do a disservice to Newbies without any real experience to back you up.  If you did join RCI, then please give us the specifics of what it was that makes you post rants like this.
> 
> I don't even belong to RCI so have no personal stake in this, but I do think that if someone posts in the Newbies section the advice should be based on personal experience, with the specifics of that experience.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Apr 27, 2007)

You are right.  Barndweller...sorry.  I just don't like it when you are lied to.  After accepting their lies, I will be little bit more calm.  It's been 3 days so I think I am calming down, don't you think?
I just want to warn new owners of my experience.  Sorry if I am complaining too much about RCI.
If you can explain about the knowledge of RCI system, maybe I won't be as frustrated.




rickandcindy23 said:


> FlyKaesan--I am surprised you are posting such negative comments with so little knowledge of the system.  You just bought Worldmark, correct?  Isn't that your first timeshare purchase?  Yet you already have strong opinions about RCI?  I don't even have those harsh opinions and we have been members of RCI for 21 years.  I don't understand your problem with them.  You are not at all specific.  I think you were rather rude to Barndweller as well.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 27, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> Ok, no real experience you say?  why do you assume?



If you read my post again, you'll see that I did not assume anything and admitted that I probably have not read all of your posts.  I simply asked you to post your experience here about exchanging with RCI, and the specifics of that since there did not seem to be those details in your first post.

You still did not answer my question about exchanging with RCI - only about attempting to buy Last Calls or Extra vacations.

But anyway - you're right abbout one thing - I will gladly ignore your posts from now on.  I'm very happy with II and don't need to get into arguments about RCI (which I choose not to use).


----------



## FlyKaesan (Apr 27, 2007)

I am happy with II too.  Just thought I wasted my money on RCI.  I don't have any experience with RCI exchanging.  I just have experience with Last Calls and Extra Vacation.
Sorry.  Maybe I shouldn't have posted anything but I thought it would help new comers that you might get little frustrated too.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 27, 2007)

FlyKaesan,

You really crack me up.   Everytime you discover something new, you start a new thread like you've discovered the holy grail.  I like your exuberance.

Here's a trick for you.  You don't have to deposit first into RCI with WorldMark.  You can't search online, but you can check availability first and accept an exchange if you want it before depositing.  That's a great feature.

So, to play the RCI exchange game, buy an RCI tiger trader and use it for searching online.  Then, book it with WorldMark by calling RCI.  Or, forget the tiger trader, just watch the sightings and when you see something you like, call up RCI and try to book it.  timeshareforums is a really good place for sightings.

RCI is good if you play the game right.  It will be for a while even given the issues everyone raises on these boards.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 27, 2007)

*Swappa-Swappa-Swappa.*




FlyKaesan said:


> I don't have any experience with RCI exchanging.  I just have experience with Last Calls and Extra Vacation.


We did RCI week-for-week timeshare swaps into 2BR Vistana Orlando, 3BR HGVC Sea World, & 2BR TaraNova ImperiaLakes using as swap bait a standard-grade 2BR overseas timeshare in a far-off land.  We have also done _Last Call_ & _Instant Exchange_ several times -- big _Thumbs Up_ on all those.  We have not yet done a straight-points timeshare swap.





FlyKaesan said:


> RCI happy users, can you tell me what resorts you have and what week?  Also if you can tell me how you exchanged it.  how soon and what were you able to get for it.  If you can also tell me MF you paid for your resort, that would help too.  thanks.


Our RCI timeshares are listed over there on the left down below the little picture of Kermit The Frog***.  To do the swaps, we simply paid our resort fees, deposited our weeks, moused around RCI.com looking for available exchange timeshares, found 1s we liked, took'm, paid our exchange fees, showed up at the appointed time, checked in, & had a nice time.  (I'm pretty sure that's approximately the way most RCI members do it, too.  But if there are people who know better ways, no doubt they are TUG folks.) 

Annual fees for our floating-weeks timeshares in Orlando FL -- both 3BR lock-offs -- are in the neighborhood of $775 per use-year.  Annual fees for the standard-grade midsummer 2BR timeshare in the far-off land overseas are in the neighborhood of $200.  Annual fees for the 1BR points timeshare in Arkansas USA went up to $350 last year.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​
*** Little "avatar" picture subject to change without notice & may or may not actually show Kermit The Frog.  So it goes.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 27, 2007)

spatenfloot said:


> Exchanging benefits owners of weak traders or less desirable resorts the most. The big selling point of RCI is being able to trade up. With a fancy or prime time resort week, you can usually only trade down in quality or size.


Why is everyone so concerned about trading down? Are you comparing it in dollar and cents mainly? 

If we find a resort where we really like to go to then that is not trading down in our book. I guess, we vacation more for the area we like to visit and if it happens to be in FL, where there is a lot of choice so supposedly a trade down, so be it. If we get a week there for our week where we own, we are happy. If we get a bigger unit or a nice view too, we are very happy.  

All our exchanges have been good with RCI and II so far but I don't like all the extra fees that keep going up so renting sounds more attractive now as you can reserve much easier than trying to match an exchange. 

If the exchange companies would offer us cash for our weeks or points, the misery with hard to get exchanges will be in the past. Cash is better than so many different point based systems that cannot be used everywhere so you still cannot travel anywhere like you can do with cash and renting.


----------



## Pit (Apr 27, 2007)

iconnections said:


> If the exchange companies would offer us cash for our weeks or points, the misery with hard to get exchanges will be in the past. Cash is better than so many different point based systems that cannot be used everywhere so you still cannot travel anywhere like you can do with cash and renting.[/FONT][/SIZE]



You don't need an exchange company to achieve this. Just rent your week and collect your cash.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 27, 2007)

Thank you, Pit.  We have done that already    but I would like to try a direct exchange too if it isn't too hard.  I don't see many posts about it so it must not be very popular yet.  We should start a thread on that.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 27, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> I have also signed up with II. They gave me 1 free year membership. Maybe that is why I like II better. No, that is not why. *It's cuz they let me search without depositing first.*
> Ok, no real experience you say? why do you assume? I have experience and that is why I am warning new people who haven't owned yet. If you own and happy with it, then press the back button and ignore my posts. Yes, this is my experience and my opinion.


I also find this a big advantage of II and that's the main reason why I don't want to deposit weeks in RCI anymore. Why can't they do this too? I am too scared that future exchanges will be as bad and scarce as people complain about constantly. Why take a chance?


----------



## Pit (Apr 27, 2007)

iconnections said:


> Thank you, Pit.  We have done that already    but I would like to try a direct exchange too if it isn't too hard.  I don't see many posts about it so it must not be very popular yet.  We should start a thread on that.



You know, I've been thinking about direct exchange too. The problem is finding someone with the week/location that you want and having that person also want what you have to offer in exchange. 

IMO, that's why direct xchg is difficult at best. What we need is our own little spacebank. But, it wouldn't be like RCIs. Our spacebank, call it Tugbank, would allow multiple individuals (hundreds, maybe thousands?) to put their week up for exchange, without losing control of the week. Then, it would be possible to arrange 3, 4, or 5-way trades. But, as the owner, you only give up control of your week once such a trade is arranged and you know exactly what you will get out of it. Let's say you leave your week in the Tugbank for 8 months and don't find a suitable xchg. You still then have the option to pull your week from the Tugbank and deposit with one of the for-profit xchg companies. Say you reserve 2-yrs out, try the Tugbank for 8-12 months, and if that doesn't work you deposit elsewhere. 

Of course, this would all need to be implemented in software, so that matches could be identified automatically.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 28, 2007)

*My RCI Exchange History 2002-2007*



FlyKaesan said:


> I am happy with II too.  Just thought I wasted my money on RCI.  I don't have any experience with RCI exchanging.  I just have experience with Last Calls and Extra Vacation.  Sorry.  Maybe I shouldn't have posted anything but I thought it would help new comers that you might get little frustrated too.  I would like to think positive about RCI but when reality hits, then you realize it was your thinking only.  IMO.
> 
> RCI happy users, can you tell me what resorts you have and what week?  Also if you can tell me how you exchanged it.  how soon and what were you able to get for it.  If you can also tell me MF you paid for your resort, that would help too.  thanks.



FIRST AND FOREMOST . . . RCI IS AN EXCHANGE COMPANY!!  If you aren't using them for exchanging, you are merely trying to tap into their "other" business activities.  I do not know what difference my maintenance fees are on the TS I own and have used for exchanging with RCI.  I really think you are just fishing for information that is relatively useless in evaluating RCI.  With that being said, I'd be more than happy to share with you my best summary of the facts regarding my most recent exchanges through RCI . . .

FF Kingsgate 1BR 2002/wk#18 dep 3/26/02  MF$147, exchanged for FF Washington, DC 1BR 2003/wk#49

FF Kingsgate 2BR 2002/wk#18 dep 3/26/02  MF$297, exchanged for Embassy Kaanapali Maui 1BR 2003/wk#34

FF Kingsgate 1BR 2003/wk#18 dep 12/31/02  MF$164, exchanged for Villas at Summer Bay Orlando 2BR 2004/wk#49

FF Kingsgate 2BR 2003/wk#18 dep 12/31/02  MF$333, exchanged for Orlando Int'l Club Orlando 2BR 2005/wk#18

FF Flagstaff 2BR 2003/wk#13 dep by prior owner  MF$452, exchanged for FF Orlando Cypress Palms 2BR 2004/wk#49

Split Rock 2BR 2004/wk#40 dep 4/6/04  MF$354, exchanged for FF Royal Sea Cliff Kona 2BR 2005/wk#49

FF Kingsgate 2BR 2004/wk#18 dep 12/27/03  MF$353, exchanged for FF Kona Hawaiian Village 2BR 2006/wk#15

FF Kingsgate 1BR 2005/wk#18 dep 12/30/04  MF$182, exchanged for FF Nashville 1BR 2005/wk#31

FF Kingsgate 2BR 2005/wk#18 dep 12/30/04  MF$371, exchanged for Moness Country Club (Scotland) 1BR 2006/wk#45

FF Kingsgate 1BR 2006/wk#18 dep 11/5/05  MF$192+SA$112, exchanged for FF Orlando Int'l Club 2BR 2006/wk#5

FF Kingsgate 2BR 2006/wk#18 dep 11/5/05  MF$391+SA$226, exchanged for Sutton Hall (England) 1BR 2006/wk#46

Lifetime in Hawaii ST 2006/wk#43 dep 6/10/06(est)  MF$299, exchanged for FF Orlando Cypress Palms 2007/wk#4

FF Flagsaff 2BR 2006/wk#13 dep 11/5/05(est)  MF$495, exchanged for Paniolo Greens Kona 2BR 2007/wk#38

FF Flagstaff 2BR 2007/wk#13 Dep11/1/06(est)  MF$495, exchanged for Paniolo Greens Kona 2BR 2007/wk#37

NOTE:  The MF's and SA's for FF Kingsgate are proportionatly divided from our 3BR lockoff unit, with 2/3 going towards the 2BR unit and 1/3 to the 1BR unit.

Over the past five years, we have personally used 7 weeks ourselves and rented out our (Hawaii) unit twice . . . and currently we have one week in our RCI spacebank account (2007 Kingsgate 2BR/wk#18).  NOTE:  Prior to 2002, we only owned Split Rock Resort which also had an internal option to reserve at the Golf Villas at Bonita Springs (FL).  Over the course of my 20 year RTU contract, I probably stayed in one of those two resorts roughly 10 times.  The other 10 years were used to trade through RCI but I don't have any records that far back.

I realize that in responding to your request for such detail, I open myself up for critics to pick apart the quality of my trades through RCI.  Sure we go to Orlando a lot and some may question the value of those trades.  For us, however, they met our needs on our schedule.  You can also see that we've used FF Kingsgate 2BR units to get 1BR units in the UK and Maui, which we consider a decent deal.  We have also been able to trade "even" for four 2BR units in Kona over the past two years, however, making our trading through RCI very worthwhile.  (I don't consider any of those weeks used as particularly strong traders . . . Split Rock, FF Kingsgate and FF Flagstaff).

I hope in all sincerity that this information is somehow of benefit to you.  I'm still not sure how, but there you have it!


----------



## PeelBoy (Apr 28, 2007)

I have access to II for about 6 years through Sunterra.  Because of the corporate account, selection of top quality resorts is always plentiful.

I became a RCI member a few months ago, and thus far have made 2 exchanges. Selection is not as good as II, but I can always find something I want by online search.  

Overall, I am happy with both.  I like II better than RCI though: better online search, better selection, better resort quality and lower fees.


----------



## barndweller (Apr 28, 2007)

I have exchanged my Hawaii unit for a Williamsburg unit. Some people think that is not good value but I disagree. Sure my MF are probably more, possibly a lot more, but to me the exchange was exactly what & where I wanted at the exact time I wanted. A perfect exchange. Trying to always match or exceed my monetary investment when looking for exchanges is too limiting and would lead to disappointment more often than not. There's satisfaction in bagging that super trade that squeezes every penny of dollar value from my timeshare but that is not really the bottom line as far as I'm concerned. You are setting yourself up for constant disatisfaction if you put all your emphasis on equating the value of an exchange to how much it costs to own there. There are regional variations in the overal cost of ownership. By  demanding trades that are equal in monitary investment you have set limits on your ability to ever trade into some areas or to stay in some great resorts. It's really too bad that we seem to always need to place a dollar value on everything including happiness.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 28, 2007)

YES, RCI is getting more costly by the day.  YES, there are fewer exchange opportunities with RCI today than in the past.  And YES, RCI is using product for their own benefit.  But IMO RCI (particularly RCI Points) can be cost effective and useful if you work the system.  Use PFD, 45 day window reservations, Last Call, and partial week stays (where available) to your bevefit.

GEORGE


----------



## barndweller (Apr 28, 2007)

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 28, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> I am happy with II too.  Just thought I wasted my money on RCI.  I don't have any experience with RCI exchanging.  I just have experience with Last Calls and Extra Vacation.
> Sorry.  Maybe I shouldn't have posted anything but I thought it would help new comers that you might get little frustrated too.
> I would like to think positive about RCI but when reality hits, then you realize it was your thinking only.  IMO.
> 
> RCI happy users, can you tell me what resorts you have and what week?  Also if you can tell me how you exchanged it.  how soon and what were you able to get for it.  If you can also tell me MF you paid for your resort, that would help too.  thanks.




The list is lengthy. I have to keep an Excel spreadsheet to remember them myself. I own Gatlinburg Tree Tops, Mystic Dunes Orlando (II only), Tybrisa in Georgia (just bought this one and it looks like it's going to be a great trader) and Sheraton Vistana, which I have in RCI Points. Maint fees range from $405 to just over $800 for a 3br lockout.

This year I've used RCI to get a week in Scotland and another in England. Also a week in Vermont in October. I've booked a week for next June for Pacific Shores on Vancouver Island. The only thing I was totally unsuccessful in getting was a week in London from either RCI or II.

Sheila


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 30, 2007)

*ATTN:  FlyKaesan*

BUMPING up so that FlyKaesan will see this response to their question/request.



Timeshare Von said:


> FIRST AND FOREMOST . . . RCI IS AN EXCHANGE COMPANY!!  If you aren't using them for exchanging, you are merely trying to tap into their "other" business activities.  I do not know what difference my maintenance fees are on the TS I own and have used for exchanging with RCI.  I really think you are just fishing for information that is relatively useless in evaluating RCI.  With that being said, I'd be more than happy to share with you my best summary of the facts regarding my most recent exchanges through RCI . . .
> 
> FF Kingsgate 1BR 2002/wk#18 dep 3/26/02  MF$147, exchanged for FF Washington, DC 1BR 2003/wk#49
> 
> ...


----------



## geekette (Apr 30, 2007)

barndweller said:


> I have exchanged my Hawaii unit for a Williamsburg unit. Some people think that is not good value but I disagree. Sure my MF are probably more, possibly a lot more, but to me the exchange was exactly what & where I wanted at the exact time I wanted. A perfect exchange. Trying to always match or exceed my monetary investment when looking for exchanges is too limiting and would lead to disappointment more often than not. There's satisfaction in bagging that super trade that squeezes every penny of dollar value from my timeshare but that is not really the bottom line as far as I'm concerned. You are setting yourself up for constant disatisfaction if you put all your emphasis on equating the value of an exchange to how much it costs to own there. There are regional variations in the overal cost of ownership. By  demanding trades that are equal in monitary investment you have set limits on your ability to ever trade into some areas or to stay in some great resorts. It's really too bad that we seem to always need to place a dollar value on everything including happiness.



Well said.  My bottom line is a great vacation.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Apr 30, 2007)

thank you for posting.

I am not very familiar with FF but I will do more reading on them.
it seems like you had great exchanges.  but I am sure you know what you are doing compared to most of the FF owners.

If you know how to use your resort for your benefit, that is the ultimate but for newbies who are trying to start off, it's very difficult unless someone guides them and teach them.  I don't think many will share their secret since if they do, they are fearing they will get less good trades in the future...

Maybe that is already starting to happen in RCI.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 30, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> thank you for posting.
> 
> I am not very familiar with FF but I will do more reading on them.
> it seems like you had great exchanges.  but I am sure you know what you are doing compared to most of the FF owners.
> ...



One of the biggest differences is that I'm using fixed weeks and not points, which allows me a bit of control over some things.  With that being said, I don't have the opportunity to use really "dog traders" (aka FF 28k point blue studios) for primo trades like Kona, which has been scored by the FF points owners in past years.


----------



## bnoble (May 1, 2007)

My current strategy is to combine a fixed summer week in a location with decent demand, but that we can easily drive to, together with a modest FF points holding.  We'll use that fixed week most years, but it is available to us to help with trades that are difficult with FF points.  The points give the flexibility of being able to do FF-internal reservations at known cost, or to trade smaller point weeks out to resorts that have an oversupply when we want to visit.


----------



## talkamotta (May 1, 2007)

I have been a member of II for over 10 years and RCI for over 6.  I, too was disappointed with RCI for thier great number of rental weeks;when there was no weeks avaible for exchanging.  Now Im disappointed with SFX because of the gc I put in for a trade for Hawaii a year ago and havent had any luck with them yet.  Im a little nervous even though Hawaii isnt until the end of October.  But thats just me.  

I have 3 lowball traders that I will generally trade with RCI.  The mf's are all around $400-450.  With my 2 bedroom-pink weeks  I was able to get the Raintree 4 Bedroom in August at the Canyons, in Park City. Cliff Lodge-2bedroom at Snowbird, Ut (Memorial week)and the with my lowly 1 bedroom white - I was able to get the Sunset Fishermans - 2 bedroom in Playa de Maya next week for my son's honeymoon. 

One of my resorts that I consider a lowball trader, would have got me an AC with II.  Should I be mad at RCI, no...   the most we can hope for is to get good value for our exchanges, sometimes that value can be in a not close to a gold crown but its on a beach. 

This thread is good.  There are lessons to be learned (or re-learned).  1. Buy where you want to stay most of the time.  2.  Learn the good/bad of exchange companies, and  3.  have fun playing the game.  Sometimes what could be a bad trade puts you into a very wonderful place.


----------



## Neesie (May 4, 2007)

I've owned a 2br/2ba timeshare for 13 or 14 years.  Only vacationed at my timeshare twice and exchanged it all other times.  I have been very happy with my exchanges.  Only twice did I get a one bedroom instead of a two bedroom but it was still large enough to accomodate my group.  And the one bedrooms were are very nice resorts, not what I would consider a step-down.

Our last trade was to the Mayan Palace (Grand Mayan) Riviera Maya.  2 Br/2Ba, 2 jacuzzis, private pool on patio, marble floors, etc. etc. etc.  On Expedia the unit rented for over 280.00 per night.  I would not have gone there except for the exchange.  I'm so glad I did.   Exchanging, even when it wasn't our first choice has turned out to be an adventure that we really enjoy.  I've learned not to get my heart set on one particular resort that looks good in the book and of course, deposit and request early!


----------



## Mel (May 7, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> They gave me 1 free year membership.  Maybe that is why I like II better.  No, that is not why.  *It's cuz they let me search without depositing first.*


Do you know how that changes supply and demand?  Sure, you can make your request, but in order for II to give you the week you want, the owner of THAT week has to deposit, right?  So, since it's a high demand week, he also uses search first.  Now you have a whole string of searches, just waiting for the person at the head of the chain to make a move.  Until someone actually DEPOSITS something of value, NOBODY gets an exchange!


> Experience:  I searched last call and found one in NJ.  I couldn't reserve it and web site told me to call.  I called the same day that appeared in Last Call and they told me they all rented out.  I know they didn't rented out since they putted in Extra Vacation.  They increased $200 and told me there is nothing in Last call.  Well, if I called since I couldn't reserve it through internet, they should give me as $179 but they said NO!


YOu called the same day... well, unless you called within minutes, it is wuite possible what you wanted was taken by somebody else.  You snooze you lose, particularly when there is limited supply.  When a store has a clearance sale, if I'm there when the store opens, I get some good deals.  If my friend calls to say they have something I want, I go then if I can.  If I wait, somebody else might get it first.  Same with the exchange companies.  Same with airline - sure, they have seats available on the flight I want, but none at the price I'm willing to pay.


> Then I searched through and found Orlando Last Calls after a week later.  I tried to reserve it and same thing happened.  I found it at 9am and called at 2pm.  I couldn't reserve it through internet since it came out with, you shoud call their 1-800 number.  So I called and they said the same thing.  I saw 18+ resorts at 9am and at 2pm, they said there was none.  It all rented out.  I know that is lie since I see them all in Extra Vacation.


If it's last call, it still is limited availability - they only have what is deposited.  For Orlando particularly, Extra Vacations are separate inventory - weeks from the developer to be rented, not exchanged.  The problem is you see the inventory and assume it is available for both.  

I've seen similar argument from owners at floating-week resorts.  They want to reserve July 4th week, but the resort has already allocated all those weeks.  The owner has a friend look on RCI, and finds those weeks still available.  The owner now has a choice - reserve a different week to exchange through RCI for the week he wants, of use a different week.  Even if some of those weeks end up not being exchanged, and remain empty!

When some of us tell you you don't have experience, we mean you don't have the experience of 50 more exchanges, or from what it sounds like even 5 or 10.  A single exchange experience isn't indicative of RCI or II's ability to serve its customers.  Yes, some people have issues with RCI.  Our purpose here is to help each other learn to use our membership to our benefit.  For some that means staying away from RCI altogether, but for others it means simply being aware of how the system works.


----------



## FlyKaesan (May 7, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> FlyKaesan,
> 
> Here's a trick for you.  You don't have to deposit first into RCI with WorldMark.  You can't search online, but you can check availability first and accept an exchange if you want it before depositing.  That's a great feature.
> 
> So, to play the RCI exchange game, buy an RCI tiger trader and use it for searching online.  Then, book it with WorldMark by calling RCI.  Or, forget the tiger trader, just watch the sightings and when you see something you like, call up RCI and try to book it.  timeshareforums is a really good place for sightings.



thank you.


----------



## DaveNV (May 8, 2007)

Forgive me for being a naysayer here, but I'm amazed at this thread.  There sure is a whole lot of free insider information and techniques being handed over to someone who is isn't even willing to join the group.  This poster isn't even a TUG member.

Seems to me that if you want the benefit of the group's extensive experience, you should pony up the bucks to join like the rest of us did.  Perhaps your negative experiences have resulted from your apparent unwillingness to step up and actually spend some money.  You tend to get what you pay for.

Just my opinion.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2007)

jeepguynw said:


> Seems to me that if you want the benefit of the group's extensive experience, you should pony up the bucks to join like the rest of us did.



No kidding...And a little common courtesy would go a long way, too... 

And proof reading is always a good thing...


----------



## Mel (May 8, 2007)

None of what is being discussed is insider information - it's all available in other areas of this bulletin board.

Most of us who have replied have done so not necessarily to inform the original poster, but to inform those other newbies who might read his admonitions and believe what he, an inexperienced RCI member, is telling them.

While it would be nice if he joined TUG, membership is not required to benefit from the bulletin board.  If the original poster is serious, he will realize there are other benefits to membership, including the sightings boards, and he'll join.  If not, no skin of our backs - it has been a lively debate, much like that which I've had with friend who insist all timeshares are a rip-off.  I would rather give other newbies the benefit of that debate than allow them to see the post that started this thread go unanswered.


----------



## FlyKaesan (May 8, 2007)

jeepguynw said:


> Forgive me for being a naysayer here, but I'm amazed at this thread.  There sure is a whole lot of free insider information and techniques being handed over to someone who is isn't even willing to join the group.  This poster isn't even a TUG member.
> 
> Seems to me that if you want the benefit of the group's extensive experience, you should pony up the bucks to join like the rest of us did.  Perhaps your negative experiences have resulted from your apparent unwillingness to step up and actually spend some money.  You tend to get what you pay for.
> 
> ...



I am enjoying my membership.....

You are right.....  I am wrong.


----------



## FlyKaesan (May 8, 2007)

I am starting to see what RCI is doing.  I have nothing against them.
*SORRY* if I offended anyone but just wanted to help the newbies.
Ok.... I am a newbie but I am sure there are more newbies out there who needs  help.

Happy hunting...


----------



## wbtimesharer (May 8, 2007)

Being a member of II, RCI Weeks and Points, I think that there advantages to all three and also drawbacks.

II gives, in my opinion, the biggest bang for the buck with fairly quality resorts and not overly high exchange fees.  I have used their search first feature on occasion, and would like to RCI adopt it.  Do the other exchange companies offer the same feature?????  The thing I like most about II is their search features.  I like the ability to just stick a 2 year travel date out their and say any resort and see what comes up.   I like II's AC as it gives you the chance to book vacations at a reasonable rate and if used within a 60 day window can get you some interesting resorts. 

RCI weeks I have used once for a Summer Orlando exchange.  Their fees are way too high and their Search engine sucks.  They one major positive is the number of resorts they have available.


RCI points, see my Weeks comments.  I do like the opportunity to do 1 or 2 days and I am able to accumulate a lot of points fairly cheaply with the PFD program.  Just picked up 4 7 day Disney passes for around 1/4 the street value using them.  I don't like the complicated processes/hoops you have to jump through when deciding to use the points or the unit you own.  Having to reserve 11 months out or having to pay a transaction fee is really confusing for many people.  Also, not being able to rent points like with BlueGreen I think is ridiculous. 

I need to study up more on the other exchange companies.  I just refuse to have to be a member and pay membership fees is N number of exchange companies when I am already a member in 3 of the biggest.

Bill


----------



## wbtimesharer (May 8, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> I am enjoying my membership.....
> 
> Did you say that I am not a Tug member?  Why do you assume that?  Why do so many people think they know everything?
> If you do NOT know, YOU SHOULD KEEP YOUR FINGERS OFF THE KEYBOARD!  ***inappropriate content*** If you want to know the truth instead of what your eyes can see, let me know.  I paid for membership with TUG and see all the feedback of all the resorts and others.  I paid for 5 years membership with RCI and 2 years with II.
> ...






Ummmm, people are saying you are not a paid member, because under your name, its says Guest.   Members specify "Tug Member" and indicate the date of original membership with mine being Jul 21 05.

I appreciate your desire to enlighten all the newbies here, but honestly you are presenting yourself as a blind driving instructor.  You seem to be very angry about essentially one lacking feature of RCI.

Bill


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> I
> 
> (Would it be surprising if I get paid to make forums more lively?)



Yes it would - because you are rude and you write poorly.


----------



## bnoble (May 9, 2007)

> There sure is a whole lot of free insider information and techniques being handed over to someone who is isn't even willing to join the group. This poster isn't even a TUG member.



Personally, I don't care one whit whether someone else has paid up or not.  For the moment, the boards are here to help all---members and guests alike.  There is no reason to "hold back" just because someone is not a paid TUG member.

Perhaps by trying to help and educate we can encourage people to sign up because they feel part of the community, rather than try to browbeat them into signing up so they can "get the good stuff."


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2007)

keep this on topic or risk it being closed.

Try to tone down the jabs a bit please? =)

The TUGBBS is free for all to use...and does not require membership into TUG to gain access to everything here but the sightings forum.

While all of us feel that your TUG membership dues would more than pay for themselves given what you get....there is certainly no requirement for you to pay to participate here.  Never has been...never will be.  All are welcome here on the BBS.

We also provide for people who contribute to TUG the ability to never pay membership dues again...by either membership referrals...resort review awards...and volunteering to help in certain TUG areas.

Those who contribute in these areas should most certainly get credit for this and earn their membership dues in other ways rather than paying for it!


Thanks!

-Brian


----------



## talkamotta (May 9, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> I am enjoying my membership.....
> 
> Did you say that I am not a Tug member?  Why do you assume that?  Why do so many people think they know everything?
> ?



You are listed as a Guest.  I was too for a while because I couldnt get my status to change with the recent changes. It doesnt really matter, I mean you can still see the reviews, etc. I just felt funny having so many posts and 
not being shown as a member.  

One of the things I like about TUG is the different opinions and debates.  Im glad we arent all the same in everything.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 9, 2007)

*Ditto.*




talkamotta said:


> Im glad we arent all the same in everything.


Me too.  If all the TUG-BBS entries from everybody all said the same thing, TUG-BBS would be super-boring.  As it is now, it's usually informative & semi-interesting & semi-clever & even sometimes semi-funny.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## FlyKaesan (May 9, 2007)

Isn't Internet GREAT?
We have forums like this where we can exchange ideas.
It's too bad that RCI isn't as great as before.
I see what RCI is doing and sometimes their way of making money hurts TS owners.
Well, I guess I don't have many experience as some people here but I might know a thing or two that you do not know.
Yes, I am a paid member.  If you pay with paypal that has different email address, it will say you are not although you are.  Should I start another thread of this matter?  NOT.
Well, I am not a writer so I can't write very well but I do think I get my mind across...most of the time.
I am not here to make friends....well it wouldn't hurt but most importantly I am trying to help others.  I  have talked to enough people who complained about RCI not giving owners fair trade compare to before.  That is one of the problems.
I would like RCI more if they lessen their profit just little bit and try to help their members have better vacation.
For the ones you are happy with your exchanges, I am sure you are happy but to me it seems like ratio of unhappy vs happy exchangers are increasing.
For the happy campers, one day, you might realize how unhappy exchangers feel when RCI changes it's business rules.


----------



## Dave M (May 9, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> Yes, I am a paid member.


If you are a paid TUG member, you can avoid questions regarding your status by changing the designation under your user name in your posts from "Guest" to "TUG Member". See this linked thread for info on how to do that.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> Yes, I am a paid member.  If you pay with paypal that has different email address, it will say you are not although you are.  Should I start another thread of this matter?  NOT.



This is incorrect.

Your usertitle has nothing to do with your payment method...or email address.

There are numerous threads, stickies, and announcements discussing guest vs tug member usertitles.

If you are indeed a TUG member you should read them to correct your title.

If you are happy with being listed as a guest...that is fine too...but dont be suprised when more people point it out to you.

(on a side note...I can find no active or expired TUG memberships matching your name or BBS email or I would have happily changed your title for you)


----------



## FlyKaesan (May 9, 2007)

Thank you but it's ok.  I don't mind remaining as I am.

I donated so I can help TUGBBS.
title doesn't impress me much but I will try to be good Tug BBS user.
I will try to help others since I have received many advises.

If I do say things that does not help, please let me know.
I make many mistakes and I try to correct them as what I know or learn.

I even have Classified ad listed.  Anyways, I don't mind staying as guest until I am ready to change.


----------



## Makai Guy (May 9, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> Anyways, I don't mind staying as guest until I am ready to change.



As Guest you're missing access to the Sightings conference.  As someone concerned about finding good trades, this should be of interest to you.

Please *click here* for instructions on obtaining the BBS Member Code and entering it into your bbs profile so that the bbs will recognize your TUG Member status.


----------



## FlyKaesan (May 9, 2007)

I think it's about time I change status.

I see Sightings!!!

It seems like they go real fast.


----------



## Keitht (May 10, 2007)

I don't understand why you felt it necessary to delete everything you said in your original post in this thread.  I think it is discourteous to those members who took the time to reply to you as well as pointless as much of your original post has been included in quotes in those replies.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 10, 2007)

Keitht said:


> I don't understand why you felt it necessary to delete everything you said in your original post in this thread.  I think it is discourteous to those members who took the time to reply to you as well as pointless as much of your original post has been included in quotes in those replies.



Thanks for commenting Keith, as I believe that the original poster has been less than sincere in their posts and negative comments.  I don't know what has motivated the posts and comments, particularly since from all that I recall about them, they don't even own a timeshare.  They are here just spewing non-facts and ill informed opinions.

I'd be just as happy to see this whole thread locked and/or deleted.

And to the poster who commented about the valuable information provided in response to a "non-member" I was one who actually spent some considerable amount of time to research my post RCI trades to refute their ignorant ramblings about the lack of decent trades through RCI.  I did it however, not so much for their benefit but for those who may read the thread (or its title) and make perhaps a poor assumption based on something written by someone who doesn't even own a timeshare.

Lastly, I was glad to read the TUG Administrator's response to their moronic post about the "guest" status and that bs about e-mail addresses or whatever lame explanations they were selling.


----------



## FlyKaesan (May 10, 2007)

Please Read before you comment.

No one explained about updating to be Tug Member to appear until few days ago.
So I did updated so I can see Sightings.
If you read previous comments, you should know what happened.

Oh....some of my posts are deleted.  
If you see some posts, it already has my comments in their quote so it's not completely deleted.  I actually do not like edit feature on Forums.

Anyways...bottom point.  I still do not see good trades with my timeshare.  I am sure I need to buy Tiger trading TS to see what I am missing but it seems like I am missing alot when I talked to someone who had Tiger week.

I would recommend Tradingplaces or DAE since I think their business rules are where RCI was long time ago.  Maybe they will change in the future but as of now, RCI is not the place to be for most of the weak TS owners.

RECOMMENDATION - No need to pay to become RCI member.  You won't get good trades.  Either rent it or exchange with newer exchange companies.

If at least I helped one newbie, I would be happy with that result.


----------



## Homeawayfromhome2 (May 10, 2007)

I've read this whole thread. I have to admit I have had a couple of good exchanges through RCI.
But I also have to admit that most of the CSR's have been rude. That is what made me not renew my membership a few years ago.
I've been using Trading Places and very happy with my exchanges and the CSR's. 
Everyone has different experiences and opinions. 
By the way, I called RCI yesterday to ask a couple of questions and got that same rude service. *shaking head* 
I don't know why that is. When I joined in 98 they were really nice and as the years go by it just seems like the members should be happy they are there for them. hmmmmm


----------



## geekette (May 10, 2007)

The definition of a good trade will vary from person to person.  I'm happy enuf with RCI, but I go offseason so it isn't as hard to get "good trades."

If you try to put in Turdville, Ohio to pull Manhattan Club for New Year's Eve, your expectations are out of whack.  If Like For Like isn't working for you, take your business elsewhere.  It's that simple.  There's really no reason to 'warn all the newbies!' as perhaps they are happy with what RCI provides.  If they aren't, they also will change to the provider that gets them where they want to go.


----------



## Rent_Share (May 10, 2007)

Dave M said:


> If you are a paid TUG member, you can avoid questions regarding your status by changing the designation under your user name in your posts from "Guest" to "TUG Member". See this linked thread for info on how to do that.



Incomrehensible


----------



## johnmfaeth (May 10, 2007)

Hi Fly,

First, welcome to the group...

Second, keep in mind that we all share a common cause, the little guy who buys timeshares. Friendly spirited debate is great, but always remember, we share more in common than sometimes visable in an industry designed to prey on all developer buyers. Ideas should be attacked but never individuals. 99%+ of the membership is approaching this board from this perspective. Makes us a bit different and that's just great!!!

Third, I think your feistiness is great...

John

PS. RCI has gotten worse, but still great trades happen daily....

PPS. hey Geekette, I usually use Campy Swampy of North Dakota as my example resort.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 11, 2007)

Rent_Share said:


> Incomrehensible



Beg pardon?


----------



## FlyKaesan (May 19, 2007)

I just went to Sunterra resort.

I loved it.

What do you think of it since you can trade internally or you can trade with II.

II membership is paid for by MF.

Anything bad about Sunterra?


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 19, 2007)

*That Depends On What The Meaning Of "Bad" Is.*




FlyKaesan said:


> Anything bad about Sunterra?


We own _el cheapo_ used (i.e., resale) Floating Diamond-Season 3BR lock-off weeks at 2 outstanding SunTerra timeshares in Orlando FL that are no longer managed by SunTerra but instead are under the operational control of independent HOA-BODs.  We do not belong to Club SunTerra -- by us the cost to join is too high -- so we do not do any exchanging or reserving or anything with SunTerra (other than occasionally attending their stealth timeshare presentations disguised as _Owner Updates_, not that there's anything wrong with those). 

From what I have been able to find out about SunTerra as an outside observer, plus what insights about SunTerra I've gained from some of the more highly informative SunTerra-related TUG-BBS entries, I'd say Club SunTerra looks like a premium-quality proprietary points-based timeshare exchange system -- sometimes referred to as a _mini-system_ by the more knowledgeable TUG folks -- that for the hefty cost of joining not only gives members exchange access to SunTerra's own stable of high-quality timeshare resorts, but also gives members an edge in snagging nice non-SunTerra timeshare reservations via I-I.  (We also don't belong to I-I, so we're double outsiders -- not in I-I & also not in Club SunTerra.  So it goes.) 

So is Club SunTerra bad?  Absolutely not.  The real question is whether joining Club SunTerra is worth the cost (i.e., big bux).  On that, different folks will have different answers.  

For folks who dislike RCI for any reason, membership in Club SunTerra offers the added advantage of allowing members to do non-RCI timeshare exchanges via I-I without actually belonging to I-I either -- shunning RCI _and_ using I-I _and_ not paying for an individual I-I membership.  The best of all non-RCI timeshare worlds, eh? 

As for us, we're not only I-I & Club SunTerra outsiders, we're dues-paying members of RCI & RCI Points as well.  So far, however, it has all worked out OK.  Who'd a-thunk? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

